# installing JHP Gauges



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

can somebody tell me how these gauges are installed? want to get them but don't want to go through the hastle of having to set up an appointment and pay the dealership to do it. does the plastic piece in the center of my dash just pop out and the gauges sit down in the hole or what? dealership charged me 90 to put my autocross grill in, don't want to drop another 100 or so if i don't have to.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Ya top plastic just snaps out and gauges snap in but you have to find the wire, Do a search on here lots of info. What month is your car because they stopped putting in wiring in 06?


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.jhp.com.au/manuals/JHP_05_GTO_Sports_Binnacle_Kit-Install_Guide.pdf


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

took me all of 5 mins to install mine


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Holden said:


> Ya top plastic just snaps out and gauges snap in but you have to find the wire, Do a search on here lots of info. What month is your car because they stopped putting in wiring in 06?


mine is an '06, made in january. so the gauges won't be a snap-in mod on my car then?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> mine is an '06, made in january. so the gauges won't be a snap-in mod on my car then?


I'd say you have a 50/50 chance as sometime in Jan '06 is when they stopped putting the harnesses in there...

you can still put them in your car, it'll just take 3 hours instead of 20 min and need more  instructions and the wiring kit


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I hadn't heard about the wire harness delete on '06's. Glad mine is an '05, because I fully intend on putting those in someday. Just can't bite off the $425 for 2 gauges yet.

I guess it's a wash, though because to put a real lock switch in is not a simple task on the '05- - while the '06's have 'em standard.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

you can get the wiring harness from JHP . just e-mail them and ask for it.
It is $79 for the harness. I had to get one for mine. I have an 06, FEB build date.
harness went in , guages went in and they look great.
by the way when they send the harness , you get directions with it on how to wire it in. make sure you get the PSI change over ones. the updates fasia lettering is up to you to decide. I just got the newest package.


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Jhp*

When you order the gauges they will ask you for your production date, and tell you what you need. Or you can look ahead of time for the wire harness. I started taking mine all apart, only to find the harness up top (10/05). Seach ahead of time.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

i talked to a guy from jhp. he said that gtos made towards the end of feb. through the end of production on the '06's do not have the harness. mine was made in jan. '06, he said i already had a harness underneath that plastic plate.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

JHP gauges are awesome. There was a rumor that they had been deleted because of the Department of Transportation. My sources say "NOPE!" they do do interfere with the windshield view. The color match is awesome. Enjoy


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> JHP gauges are awesome. There was a rumor that they had been deleted because of the Department of Transportation. My sources say "NOPE!" they do do interfere with the windshield view. The color match is awesome. Enjoy


Im guessing here. The Monaro guage pod has a bias toward the right hand side of the car. Several genuine pods have been sold stateside, but they point the wrong direction. JHP has built a mold and produces a Left biased pod that houses the OEM guages. My pod does not look like an OEM piece to me, although it is very well made. The color match is not perfect, but it is close. I will likely remove the guages and repaint the pod to better match the cover that it replaced. The pod looks amazing on the car, it is a shame that the North American product planners elected to leave it out of the mix. A performance car should have full instruments, omitting them is a bummer. I would have really flipped over oil temp! This is a must have mod..


----------

